# biscotti blues



## happybelly (Feb 6, 2002)

I've tried several biscotti recipes and I can't seem to get it right. Finally I turned to the CIA textbook and tried their recipe. 

Let's just say the batter tasted GREAT - but fell when baked.

I piped the batter out onto a parchment lined baking sheet, as directed, not sure what went wrong.

Every recipe I see is different, I guess my question is: should traditional anise biscotti really be dough or batter?

I'd love any help! Thanks.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I never heard of a biscotti batter, I've only ever seen dough recipes. The one I use works pretty well. (Actually it is very good.) I'm at work right now but tomorrow I will post it in the Recipe Exchange forum.

Jock

btw, welcome to the Chef Talk Cafe


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Welcome to Chef Talk, happybelly! We're glad you came. And as Jock proves, you can find the answers you're looking for here.

I'm going to move this post to the Recipe Exchange forum because people will be looking for inquiries like this there. Good luck! Mbrown bakes a mean biscotti!! I hope she drops by.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Mirror, Mirror on the wall,
Who's biscotti are best of all?

The M Brown Biscotti Award is presented annually to the second best biscotti. After her's, second is the best you can hope for.

This is my second favorite biscotti.. Not anise flavored but very traditional. I have not seen a batter based biscotti. This is a very straightforward dough.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

This one is from Jules Vranian, a pastry chef at Stars restaurant in San Francisco.

2 3/4 cups flour
1 2/3 cups sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp anise seeds
chopped zest of a lemon, orange and lime
3 eggs
3 egg yolks
1 tsp vanilla
7 oz whole almonds (skin on)

Combine the dry infredients (including the zest) in the bowl of a food mixer.
Lightly beat the eggs and vanilla in a small bowl.
Using the paddle attachment, mix the eggs into the flour just until combined. Don't over do it otherwise the mix will be too loose. 
stir in the almonds.
Divide the dough into 3 pieces and roll each into a log 10" long.
Place the logs on a parchment lined baking sheet giving them lots of room to spread out.
Bake in a 350 degree oven for about 25 to 30 minutes or until lightly golden.
remove from the oven and allow to cool enough to handle.
Reduce the oven temperature to 325 degrees.
Cut the cookies on a slight bias about 3/4" thick and place them on the cookie sheet cut side up.
Bake again for about 15 minutes (or longer if you like your biscotti really hard.)

My wife doesn't like nuts too much (except me of course  ) so I omit the almonds and add a teaspoon of almond essence instead

Jock


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

I've made biscotti a few times and the recipe always made a dough (similar to any other cookie dough), shaped into a loaf and sliced after removing from the oven the first time and than baked a second time for a few minutes. I think the word biscotti actually translates to "baked twice" or "twice baked". 

Good luck


----------

